# ¿Cómo saber si un bulbo o válvula de vacío no funciona o está en corto?



## Atza7 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hola a todos, tengo un equipo el cual es un generador de onda corta pulsada (un equipo para rehabilitación física). Es un equipo no antiguo pero que por lo que veo utiliza una tecnología muy antigua. La cuestión es que el equipo no funcionaba, se encendía y el funcionamiento normal no lo hacía. Pasaba esto:

Se encendía bien el equipo, y luego tienes que seleccionar el tiempo que quieres que dure la sesión por medio de botones, el caso era que cuando incrementabas a 1, el equipo te lo reseteaba de nuevo a 0, como que se inicializaba otra vez. 

Abrí el equipo y vi que en la tarjeta donde está el micro y que controla a los pots, push button y los 7 segementos, había un capacitor electrolítico inflado. Obviamente lo cambié por uno igual (1000uF a 250V), siguiente a eso, procedo a probar el equipo, funcionó un rato, observé que el bulbo se empezó a iluminar, y ni 5 segundos y chispeó y luego chispeó el fusible que se encuentra en la alimentación (6A a 250V). Observé que un bulbo estaba ligeramente mal colocado en su socket, no estaba bien presionado, así que lo corregí y supuse que fue eso. Ahora el equipo al cambiar de fusible y encenderlo, enseguida me los truena. 

La cuestión está en que si no conecto los bulbos en su respectivo socket, enciendo el equipo con fusibles nuevos, y no me los tira, la programación funciona ahora bien (con el capacitor nuevo), me deja subir el tiempo y bajar y todo bien. Por lo que no creo que haya un corto en la tarjeta. Ahora cuando conecto los bulbos en su socket, enciendo el equipo y me quema los fusibles instantáneamente.

Mis preguntas son:

1. Cómo puedo saber si los bulbos ya están quemados, están en corto o como sea (son 40KG6A)
2. Será que el problema sean los bulbos? O habrá un corto en otro lado?

Muchas gracias de antemano ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2017)

Puede conseguir una primera estimación con un multímetro y la distribución de patas de la válvula.

Existen 2 posibilidades de corto.
En el filamento o en placa-cátodo.
La primera cortocircuita la tensión de filamento y la segunda la alta tensión de placa.

Desconecta la tensión de placa y prueba.


----------



## Atza7 (Mar 10, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puede conseguir una primera estimación con un multímetro y la distribución de patas de la válvula.
> 
> Existen 2 posibilidades de corto.
> En el filamento o en placa-cátodo.
> ...



Es un péntodo, logré encontrar la distribución de sus patas, todo tiene bien continuidad, el filamento igual en ambas válvulas. 

Crees que el problema sean las válvulas? O hay algún corto en la tarjeta de las válvulas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2017)

Atza7 dijo:


> Es un péntodo, logré encontrar la distribución de sus patas, todo tiene bien continuidad, el filamento igual en ambas válvulas.
> 
> Crees que el problema sean las válvulas? O hay algún corto en la tarjeta de las válvulas?



*NO* todo debe tener continuidad.

El filamento debe tener continuidad, pero *NO* corto.

¿ Hay continuidad entre placa-cátodo ?, en caso afirmativo: 
¿ Grillas-cátodo ?, en caso afirmativo: 

Todo medido con la válvula *fuera* del zócalo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2017)

Capacitor en corto en el zócalo de la válvula , cuando conduce se lleva el fusible


----------

